# Steve Irwin



## MarkAndrews (Sep 4, 2006)

Cant believe this guy is dead, I really like watching him on TV

Thoughts

http://www.iht.com/articles/ap/2006/...ile_Hunter.php

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/asia-pacific/5311298.stm


----------



## SydneyGeek (Sep 4, 2006)

Yep, pretty sad to see him go like that. 

In a lot of ways he was a bit of a nutter -- you can't have THAT much energy and be completely sane can you? But he cared deeply about what he did and believed. Not enough people do that. 

Denis


----------



## Richard Schollar (Sep 4, 2006)

My thoughts go out to his wife and two young children - must be a horrible shock for them to lose their husband/father.

He certainly had guts.

Richard


----------



## MarkAndrews (Sep 4, 2006)

> Yep, pretty sad to see him go like that.
> 
> In a lot of ways he was a bit of a nutter -- you can't have THAT much energy and be completely sane can you? But he cared deeply about what he did and believed. Not enough people do that.
> 
> Denis



Exactly, My thoughts go out to his family & friends.......


----------



## just_jon (Sep 4, 2006)

Man, that's wierd.

Although, down in Florida you learn to do the 'Stingray Shuffle' -- sliding your feet along when wading in water, rather then pick 'em up and set 'em down -- just to avoid stepping on one.

But this, wow -- go thru life kicking sand in crock's faces without a scratch, then zap! done in by a docile stingray...


----------



## whiteghost (Sep 4, 2006)

stingrays are really quite friendly and  Steve Irwin would probably have said "bugger I scared the poor blighter"  

having tried for hours to post my condolences  will leave it until the traffic dies down.

like most people  I feel that Terri has had the greatest loss, but hopes she wil continue


----------



## Joe4 (Sep 5, 2006)

Its a shame.  He certainly was passionate about what he did, and it made watching him fun.

My heart goes out to his family.


----------



## whiteghost (Sep 5, 2006)

the fact this board  (meaning no disrespect to the board) noticed his passing, says volumes.Here we discuss anything  but the  main is comp talk and to take the time to acknowledge his passing is  something  good...
 cheers to steve and family. and to all who watched his shows and gained from it.   and to the stingray   as he  would say  "no hard feelings mate... you just done what came naturally"


----------



## MarkAndrews (Sep 6, 2006)

> the fact this board  (meaning no disrespect to the board) noticed his passing, says volumes.Here we discuss anything  but the  main is comp talk and to take the time to acknowledge his passing is  something  good...



Exactly, Numerous other boards I visit (Not for Excel help) have acknowledged this, Just thought i'd be the first to post it on here


----------



## SteveO59L (Sep 11, 2006)

Steve Irwin

Ray Sting Peace


----------



## Zack Barresse (Sep 11, 2006)

I always appreciated the way he cared about our earth and it's creatures.  It was truly inspiring.  He has left a very large footprint on this planet, I think.  Thanks Mr. Irwin, you'll be missed.


----------

